#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Nebenwirkungen Levofloxacin,Fluorchinolone,Gyrasehemmer >

## Gefloxte Fipsi

Hallo, da ich seit nunmehr 8 Wochen an schweren Nebenwirkungen durch das Antibiotikum Levofloxacin leide, dadurch alle meine Gelenke, Sehnen, Knorpel entzündet sind und ich kaum laufen kann frage ich mal in die Runde ob denn Irgendwer irgendwie helfen kann? Oder ein Gegenmittel kennt. Ich war bereits bei mehreren Ärzten und etliche kannten sich nicht aus bzw stellten völlig falsche Thesen auf. Über eine hilfreiche ehrliche Nachricht bin ich sehr dankbar. 
LG 
Fipsi

----------


## Gefloxte Fipsi

Hello again, naja, ich dachte es mir doch fast, dass mir Niemand antworten wird. Jetzt sind meine Handgelenke schon geschwollen und es sieht ganz nach einer durch Tavanic aktivierten rheumatischen Arthritis aus...und das nur weil keiner der Ärzte wohl angeblich diese Folge dessen erkannt hat  :Sad:

----------


## Ruhebärbele

Nur, damit Du mal ein Echo hörst.
Das ist tatsächlich für mich ein solches Fremdland, dass ich da gar nichts dazu sagen kann. Aber es gibt hier ja auch Fachleute. Vielleicht müssen diese nur noch ihr Wissen etwas aufmöbeln und können Dir dann antworten.
Ich wünsche gute Besserung!
Herzlichst Ruhebärbele

----------


## kaya

Es gibt Zusatzinformationen für Ärzte und Apotheker zu gravierenden Nebenwirkungen von "Tavanic" bzw. Levofloxacin. 
In wieweit und mit welchen Mitteln die Therapie erfolgt, kann ich Dir leider auch nicht sagen. Ebenso wenig, ob ein tatsächlicher Zusammenhang zwischen der Einnahme und Deiner Erkrankung vorliegt.
Aber vielleicht hilft der angehängte Link, um den behandelnden Arzt zu informieren.   http://www.akdae.de/Arzneimittelsich...B/20120903.pdf 
LG und gute Besserung...

----------


## Gefloxte Fipsi

Danke Ruhebärbele und kaya, für das Echo und die Hilfe. Es ist grad total schlimm, zu wissen das man es hat aber jeder Arzt erzählt mir etwas anderes. Lg.

----------


## Gefloxte Fipsi

Kein einziger Arzt hat den Mumm mir hier zu antworten, schwache Leistung...
Ihr könnt mir ja auch eine PN senden.
Auf sanego sind 366 Fälle mit Unerwünschten Nebenwirkungen von Tavanic und Cypros, Levofloxacin.
Hat schon Jemand eine Entgiftung mit chlorella gemacht und, sollte man das eigenständig machen.
Habe grad keinen Arzt der sich damit auskennt. Bin jetzt aber gespannt ob Jemand antwortet....

----------


## kaya

> In wieweit und mit welchen Mitteln die Therapie erfolgt, kann ich Dir leider auch nicht sagen. Ebenso wenig, ob ein tatsächlicher Zusammenhang zwischen der Einnahme und Deiner Erkrankung vorliegt.

 Mangels umfassender Informationen werden die Ärzte hier im Forum vermutlich genauso wenig dazu sagen können. Das hat mit "Mumm" nichts zu tun... 
Und den Begriff "Chlorella" gib oben auf der Seite mal unter "erweiterte Suche" ein. Es gab schon einige Beiträge zum Thema... 
LG...

----------


## Gefloxte Fipsi

Kaya, ich danke dir.  
Habe nächste Woche einen Termin beim TCM-ler vielleicht hilft ja Akkupunktur. 
Lg
Fipsi

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo, gefloxte Fipsie,  
ich habe längere Zeit überlegt, ob es überhaupt sinnvoll ist, Ihnen zu antworten - ich mach es jetzt trotz meiner Bedenken, weil mich die Unterstellung gegenüber unseren Ärzten doch ein wenig ärgert.  
Zuerst einige grundsätzliche Worte zu Ihrem Problem:  
Dass Chinolone Nebenwirkungen haben, ist bekannt. 
Jedes Medikament hat welche. Die einen mehr und häufiger, die anderen weniger und seltener.  
Aufgabe des therapierenden Arztes ist bei einer Medikamentenverordnung deshalb immer das Abwägen zwischen den therapeutischen Notwendigkeiten, die mit einer Erkrankung einhergehen, und den Risiken des Medikaments.  
Die Risiken des Medikaments sollten immer auch Gegenstand der Patientenaufklärung sein. Und nicht zuletzt gibt es den Beipackzettel, der Erkrankte auf mögliche Nebenwirkungen hinweist und Verhaltensweisen bei deren Auftreten auflistet. 
Beide Beteiligte - Arzt und Patient - sind im Zusammenhang mit Medikamentenverordnungen auf  Informationen von Dritter Seite angewiesen, z.B. durch den Medikamentenhersteller oder durch  unabhängige Informationsdienste.
Ein Arzt verfügt also - im besten Fall - auch nur über das Wissen, was ihm aus Quellen zugänglich ist.  
Nun zu Ihren Beiträgen:  
Zuerst der Hinweis, dass es, um auf Ihre Fragen konkret eingehen zu können, an wesentlichen Informationen fehlt.
Ich versuch´s trotzdem:     

> Sie schreiben: 
> Hallo, da ich seit nunmehr 8 Wochen an schweren Nebenwirkungen durch das Antibiotikum Levofloxacin leide, dadurch alle meine Gelenke, Sehnen, Knorpel entzündet sind und ich kaum laufen kann frage ich mal in die Runde ob denn Irgendwer irgendwie helfen kann? Oder ein Gegenmittel kennt.

 Ist es gesichert, dass Levofloxacin die Ursache Ihrer Beschwerden ist?  
Wer hat das festgestellt?   
Haben Sie eine Grunderkrankungen, die auch eine andere Ursache Ihrer Beschwerden denkbar macht?    

> Ich war bereits bei mehreren Ärzten und etliche kannten sich nicht aus bzw stellten völlig falsche Thesen auf.

 Welche Ärzte, welche Diagnosen, welche „falschen“ Thesen? 
Woher wissen Sie, dass die Thesen falsch waren?    

> Hello again, naja, ich dachte es mir doch fast, dass mir Niemand antworten wird. Jetzt sind meine Handgelenke schon geschwollen und es sieht ganz nach einer durch Tavanic aktivierten rheumatischen Arthritis aus...

 Rheumatoide Arthritis ist als Nebenwirkung von Tavanic nicht beschrieben, diese Erkrankung basiert auch auf ganzen anderen Mechanismen, als die, die bei Chinolonen als Ursache für negative Beeinträchtigungen des Bewegungsapparates verantwortlich sind.  
Wenn also eine Gelenentzündung bei Ihnen vorliegen sollte, dann ist diese eine medikamentenverursachte Form, bei der andere Therapien zur Anwendung kämen.
Woran aber - im Zusammenhang mit der Verordnung von Levofloxacin - auch gedacht werden sollte: Es gibt eine* infektreaktive Arthritis* als Folge einer bakteriellen Infektion durch Yersinien, Shigellen, Campylobacter oder beispielweise durch *Chlamydia trachomatis*. Und gegen dieses Bakterium werden u.a. Chinolone wie Levofloxacin verordnet.  
Insoweit wäre es interessant zu wissen, welche Infektion mit dem Ihnen verordneten Antibiotikum bekämpft werden sollte und wie lange diese Infektion zurück liegt.  Denn es ist ein typischer Krankheitsverlauf, dass solche Beschwerden, wie die beschrieben Arthritis, einige Zeit nach einer vermeindlich abgeheilten Infektion auftreten.     

> Kein einziger Arzt hat den Mumm mir hier zu antworten, schwache Leistung ...
> Ihr könnt mir ja auch eine PN senden.

 Was erwarten Sie sich eigentlich? Eine Entschuldigung für den unbekannten Arzt, der Ihnen das Medikament verordnet hat?     

> Auf sanego sind 366 Fälle mit Unerwünschten Nebenwirkungen von Tavanic und Cypros, Levofloxacin.

 Mit absoluten Zahlen sollte man nicht argumentieren.  Die Größenordnung von Nebenwirkungen wird erst dann nachvollziehbar, wenn sie zu den Verordnungsmengen in Relation gesetzt wird. 
Nur als Hinweis: Chinolone wurden in Deutschland im Jahr 2010 in der Menge von 38,4 Millionen Tagesdosen verordnet. Können Sie mit dieser Zahl etwas anfangen?    

> Hat schon Jemand eine Entgiftung mit chlorella gemacht und, sollte man das eigenständig machen.

 Das von Ihnen eingenommene Medikament wird geringfügig über die Leber metabolisiert, größtenteils renal, also mit dem Urin ausgeschieden.  Die Halbwertzeit im Plasma liegt bei etwa 6-8 Std., Sie haben also nach wenigen Tagen keinen Wirkstoff mehr im Organismus. Was wollen Sie da entgiften?    

> Habe nächste Woche einen Termin beim TCM-ler vielleicht hilft ja Akkupunktur

 Also ich würde erst einmal definitv abklären lassen, welche Ursachen für Ihre doch umfänglichen Beschwerden verantwortlich sind.

----------


## Gefloxte Fipsi

Hallo Pianoman, 
Endlich mal Jemand der detailliert auf meine Beiträge eingeht, danke dafür. 
ich habe längere Zeit überlegt, ob es überhaupt sinnvoll ist, Ihnen zu antworten - ich mach es jetzt trotz meiner Bedenken, weil mich die Unterstellung gegenüber unseren Ärzten doch ein wenig ärgert.  
* Ach, das ist nur mein persönliches Empfinden und tatsächlich aus eigener Erfahrung entstanden.  
Zuerst einige grundsätzliche Worte zu Ihrem Problem:  
Dass Chinolone Nebenwirkungen haben, ist bekannt. 
Jedes Medikament hat welche. Die einen mehr und häufiger, die anderen weniger und seltener.  
Aufgabe des therapierenden Arztes ist bei einer Medikamentenverordnung deshalb immer das Abwägen zwischen den therapeutischen Notwendigkeiten, die mit einer Erkrankung einhergehen, und den Risiken des Medikaments.  
Die Risiken des Medikaments sollten immer auch Gegenstand der Patientenaufklärung sein. Und nicht zuletzt gibt es den Beipackzettel, der Erkrankte auf mögliche Nebenwirkungen hinweist und Verhaltensweisen bei deren Auftreten auflistet. 
Beide Beteiligte - Arzt und Patient - sind im Zusammenhang mit Medikamentenverordnungen auf  Informationen von Dritter Seite angewiesen, z.B. durch den Medikamentenhersteller oder durch  unabhängige Informationsdienste.
Ein Arzt verfügt also - im besten Fall - auch nur über das Wissen, was ihm aus Quellen zugänglich ist.  
* Da stimme ich vollkommen zu, nur Tatsache ist, dass mein Arzt mich eben nie über etwaige Risiken aufgeklärt hat, sonst hätte ich diese Gyrasehemmer wegen einer an sich harmlosen Blasenentzündung nie genommen. Er hat mir dieses Antibiotikum als sehr leicht verträglich angepriesen.  
Nun zu Ihren Beiträgen:  
Zuerst der Hinweis, dass es, um auf Ihre Fragen konkret eingehen zu können, an wesentlichen Informationen fehlt.
Ich versuch´s trotzdem:   
Ist es gesichert, dass Levofloxacin die Ursache Ihrer Beschwerden ist?  
*Ich empfand es so, denn schon nach der zweiten Tablette hatte ich Hüftschmerzen, Fersenschmerzen, habe die Packungsbeilage gelesen. Sehnenrupturen traten als sehr selten auf und das auch Erst ab 60 Jahren, da bin ich zu jung für...es war Wochenende und ich konnte meinen Arzt Nicht erreichen und hatte zudem Sport bei schönstem Sonnenschein gemacht, und zwar den ganzen Tag lang. Im  Nachhinein erfuhr ich von meinem Orthopäden, dass man genau dies bei Einnahme von Tavanic nicht tuen sollte. Er würde allen seinen Patienten von Sport und einem Aufenthalt in der Sonne abraten, das solle man während der Einnahme von Fluorchinolonen tunlichst unterlassen. Darauf wurde ich leider Nie hingewiesen, das bemängele ich auch. Zumal es so auch nicht im Beipackzettel steht.
Aber mein Arzt bestätigte vier Fälle in dieser Praxis mit Nebenwirkungen von Tavanic gehabt zu haben. Erstaunlich.  
Wer hat das festgestellt?  
*Noch Keiner konkret ...Auf zwei Überweisungen stand es aber drauf, Nebenwirkungen durch Levofloxacin. Schwarz auf weiss. 
Haben Sie eine Grunderkrankungen, die auch eine andere Ursache Ihrer Beschwerden denkbar macht? 
*Eventuell..Kann da ein kausaler Zusammenhang bestehen aber kein direkt reaktiver, laut dem Rheumatologen.. 
Welche Ärzte, welche Diagnosen, welche „falschen“ Thesen? 
*Neun Ärzte, Vermutungen wurden geäussert vor Allem erzählte Jeder etwas Anderes, leider ! Achja die Thesen gingen von Morbus Bechterew über Lupus dann über rheumatoide Arthritis bis hin zur Borreliose und zur Antibiotikavergiftung. Neun Ärzte, 90 Meinungen. Klingt etwas sarkastisch aber glauben Sie mir einfach...
Heute hat mich ein weiterer Orthopäde ungläubig angesehn als ich das berichtete und er meinte es sei lediglich eine reaktive Schmerzphase, Die vergeht auch wieder. Aber woher will  er das so genau wissen frage ich  mich nun. 
Woher wissen Sie, dass die Thesen falsch waren? 
*Siehe oben... 
Rheumatoide Arthritis ist als Nebenwirkung von Tavanic nicht beschrieben, diese Erkrankung basiert auch auf ganzen anderen Mechanismen, als die, die bei Chinolonen als Ursache für negative Beeinträchtigungen des Bewegungsapparates verantwortlich sind.  
*das ist mir  bekannt, eben drum mache ich mir doch Sorgen, dann aber ist die Blasenentzündung wiederum falsch behandelt worden..  
Wenn Gelenentzündung bei Ihnen vorliegen sollte, dann ist diese eine medikamentenverursachte Form, bei der andere Therapien zur Anwendung kämen. 
* So sehe ich das nun auch, ich nehme Zeell comp s  und diverse Aufbaupräparate nur noch auf rein pflanzlicher Basis, auch wenn manche etwas gegen Naturheilkunde zu haben scheinen... 
Woran aber - im Zusammenhang mit der Verordnung von Levofloxacin - auch gedacht werden sollte: Es gibt eine* infektreaktive Arthritis* als Folge einer bakteriellen Infektion durch Yersinien, Shigellen, Campylobacter oder beispielweise durch *Chlamydia trachomatis*. Und gegen dieses Bakterium werden u.a. Chinolone wie Levofloxacin verordnet.  
*Super. 
Insoweit wäre es interessant zu wissen, welche Infektion mit dem Ihnen verordneten Antibiotikum bekämpft werden sollte und wie lange diese Infektion zurück liegt.  Denn es ist ein typischer Krankheitsverlauf, dass solche Beschwerden, wie die beschrieben Arthritis, einige Zeit nach einer vermeindlich abgeheilten Infektion auftreten.   
*es  Ist nun genau 9 Wochen her, seitdem ich die erste Tablette geschluckt habe... 
Was erwarten Sie sich eigentlich? Eine Entschuldigung für den unbekannten Arzt, der Ihnen das Medikament verordnet hat?   
*ach, kam das bei Ihnen denn so rüber, nein sicherlich nicht, er hat sich bereits bei mir entschuldigt, der verantwortliche Arzt...es täte Ihm leid...naja...  
Mit absoluten Zahlen sollte man nicht argumentieren.  Die Größenordnung von Nebenwirkungen wird erst dann nachvollziehbar, wenn sie zu den Verordnungsmengen in Relation gesetzt wird. 
Nur als Hinweis: Chinolone wurden in Deutschland im Jahr 2010 in der Menge von 38,4 Millionen Tagesdosen verordnet. Können Sie mit dieser Zahl etwas anfangen?  
* mhm ich weiss das doch, aber es ist dennoch Tatsache und ein nicht unerhebliches Dokument...sowas muss dokumentiert werden, Schutz evtl. Weiterer Opfer von Gyrasehemmern, siehe Blackbox in den USA oder Roter Hand Brief, Ärzteblatt etc...ist doch pflicht...das Ärzte auch nur Menschen sind das weiss ich auch. Dennoch haben Sie Ihren Patienten gegenüber eine Sorgfaltspflicht und die Pflicht zur Aufklärung. Heute wartet man ja im Wartezimmer Ewig lang um schnell in fünf Minuten abgekapselt zu werden und daher resultieren solche Fehler..dieses schnell schnell..  
Das von Ihnen eingenommene Medikament wird geringfügig über die Leber metabolisiert, größtenteils renal, also mit dem Urin ausgeschieden.  Die Halbwertzeit im Plasma liegt bei etwa 6-8 Std., Sie haben also nach wenigen Tagen keinen Wirkstoff mehr im Organismus. Was wollen Sie da entgiften?  
*Das ist mir wohlbekannt, schliesslich habe ich in den letzten zwei Monaten alles was es im www gab aufgesammelt, studiert und mich mit allem Ur -und nebensächlichem auseinandergesetzt..könnte glatt meine Disertation über Gyrasehemmer schreiben.. 
Also ich würde erst einmal definitv abklären lassen, welche Ursachen für Ihre doch umfänglichen Beschwerden verantwortlich sind. 
* Ja ich wurde von Einem zum anderen Doc gereicht, und irgendwann hat man keine Lust mehr, es ist einfach so, man hofft so wie ich es in diesem Forum wagte, auf Tipps von Mitbetroffenen, von erfahrenen Ärzten die sich mir dieser zugegeben weitreichenden Thematik und der Therapie solcher Auswirkungen ein wenig auskennen...  
*Die Schmerzen sind, da, Sie sind real und es ist nach so langer Zeit doch etwas erschreckend das die meisten mit den Schultern zucken, einem was weiss ich was für Krankheiten andichten s.o. Und dann bekommt man die Laborbefunde und die Entzündungswerte sind gut, die Skelettszintigrafie war ohnerlei Befund, die Röntgenbilder ohne Befund, die Sono auch ohne Befund...was würden Sie denn da machen?  Man will sich ja kümmern...Wenn man Schmerzen hat.
..
Ok, ich danke Ihnen für Ihre Aufmerksamkeit, Stellungnahme, Ihren Rat und Ich wünsche Ihnen nun einen angenehmen Tag. 
Carpe diem

----------


## Anonymisiert

Hallo Gefloxte Fipsi, mir eht es nach nur einer Ciprofloxacin Tablette genauso und nun ist meine rechte Achillessehne gerisse, schmerzhafte Op, ich lege flach und komm fast um vor Schmerzen. Konntest du klagen, hattest du Erfolg an wen kann ich mich bezgl. Haftung wenden? Habe gelesen dass in Amerika Ruesenlrozesse deswegen geführt werden, davon können wir hier nur alp...träumen. Melde dich danke!
Gruss, Frank

----------


## Gefloxte Fipsi

Heute geht es besser, allerdings hat es genau drei Monate gedauert, mit Haarsträubenden und unfassbaren Vermutungen haben mir die ganzen Ärzte echt den Glauben an wirklich gute verlässliche gebildete und weitergebildete, menschliche und emotional intelligente Doktoren genommen. Ich habe drastische Unterschiede zwischen Privatpatienten und Kassenpatienten erfahren müssen, leider. Unzumutbare Wartezeiten und lapidare unüberlegte Antworten.
Fazit: in Deutschland hat man die A...karte gezogen wenn man mal krank wird. Es sei denn, man hat das seltene grosse Glück und trifft wirklich den Einen unter einem Dutzend der echt Ahnung hat von dem was er da tut, nicht nur das fachliche zählt sondern vielmehr  das Verständniss für den Menschen und seine Strukturelle Denkweise, für die Reaktion auf etwas, und das ist zu selten. Nach sehr viel Recherche und dem www sei Dank habe ich meinen Superdoc gefunden. 
Ich kann nur Jedem wünschen den richtigen Arzt für sich zu finden. 
Adieu. 
Von der zum Glück nicht mehr gefloxten und halbwegs geheilten Fipsi :-) 
*Alles wird Gut...*

----------


## kaya

Jetzt würde mich aber doch interessieren, was genau diagnostiziert wurde, und wie Du therapiert wurdest. 
LG...

----------


## jobwa

Mich auch! 
LG 
jobwa

----------


## Pianoman

Und mich erst!  
Hoffentlich ist Ihr neuer Superdoc nicht der, der Ihnen *Zeell comp s* verschrieben hat.

----------


## Ruhebärbele

Na, bei soviel Interessenten wird es doch hoffentlich eine ausführliche Antwort geben?
Denn auch mich interessiert es einigermaßen.
Herzlichst Barbara

----------


## kaya

Ja schade, dass Du Deine Unzufriedenheit und Deine massiven Vorwürfe gegen Ärzte nicht mal begründen oder mit irgendwelchen Fakten belegen kannst.
So bleibt Dein Beitrag nur unzusammenhängendes Gezeter, dass niemandem hilft.

----------

